# My 2007 Peppers Ghost Prop



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a link to a walk through on the construction of my yard based Peppers Ghost display.

http://members.shaw.ca/clawback/Peppers/PeppersGhost.html

This project was quite involved, and had I known how much effort would be required, I may not have started.
However, the end result was worth every second. The look on the Kids faces when they first saw this was priceless.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool! Great instructional pics too!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice How-To!!!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

NEAT! Did you get any video of the unit in action? Great job.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! that is so neat. I always wondered how they did that ballroom scene at Disney. you put a lot of effort into that project and it shows. Great pics!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very well done---now where could i add that to my haunt?


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

I've updated this How-to with some pic's and notes from 2008. 

I do have an apology to make- I had no idea that this link was on the Haunt Project site, and was being visited as often as it was. I've put a bit more effort into the presentation of the page, and cleaned up the pictures.
I sort of feel like I had a booger hanging, and nobody told me....


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

ha ha, your guy has two right hands, (only a haunter would notice that) Just Kidding, anyway,looks great! I always wanted to do a peppers ghost


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

The end result is beautifully done... very effective.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What was the expense?


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a lot of this stuff on hand, so I'm looking at what it would cost from scratch. The Ghost can be as easy or wild as you wish - same with the scene inside.

Glass - $40
Lumber (OSB) - $8 (optional)
Lumber (20ish 2x3s + 2x2s) - $50
Black Light - $15
Screws (Many) - $15
Various Hardware	- $25
Construction Paper - $24
Weed Barrier - $9
Scene Setters - $35 (Optional)
Staples (many) - $5
Bananas	-	Priceless

A few other odds and ends - totals out around $250?


----------

